# Why don't some USB gadgets charge via mains?



## kkid106 (Sep 21, 2011)

I have a PS3 remote and a Panasonic HM-TA1 camcorder which will only charge via a computer (or PS3). It works with none of my USB to mains adapters (not even my expensive Apple one).

Why is this and is there any form of adapter I can buy to charge these devices via mains?

I don't want to keep booting up my PC to charge my camcorder.

(I live in the UK)


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Unless your USB port is a high-power one you may have trouble charging many devices.

In a couple of years charging concerns will be moot:

New spec will allow for high-power USB 3.0 ports - Notebookcheck.net News

You might consider a dedicated battery charger such as this:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Mains-charg...2?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1318694922&sr=1-2


----------



## Stu_computer (Jul 7, 2005)

google for: self-powered hub usb uk


----------



## johnsrock (Jul 27, 2011)

I think these devices should support, both main and USB charging, like my HTC Wildfire. I can charge it through USB as well as main.


----------

